# New Viking Darkworks 2007 Haunt build Page.........



## c6gunner (Oct 9, 2007)

OK,OK,OK.......I'm excited...

I just did some night test shots of my flicker Candles in action....a bit blurred, but cool........

http://www.vikingdarkworks.ca/Haunt 2007.html

I am going with this as a sorta background mood lighting throughout the walkthrough.......hehehehehehehehehe......

~C~


----------



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

Looks cool!


----------



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

looks good...


----------



## c6gunner (Oct 9, 2007)

Tks guys!....Last year I really didnt like the lighting at all.....there was too much!!! I figure you can use it to totally blow out thier night vision (aka) when a prop goes off with a big light!
The candles are great, but might not provide enough light.......hmmmm....
Might also go with small candleabra bulbs.....white....but shaded........hmmmmm...ideas...ideas...ideas.....LOL


----------



## c6gunner (Oct 9, 2007)

*Hey Erick...*

Just thought I would let ya know, I used to live in NY as well......(40 now) so about 35 yrs ago.....yonkers I think.........!


----------

